# Office 365 >  >  Excel 2013 Inquire feature Ribbon disappear

## Billy Jones

I have Office 2013.. I want to use Inquire feature to compare different files..

But somehow.. this menu is not in my ribbon.. how to re-appear Inquire tab again..



*Billy from UK*

----------


## Debraj Roy

Hi Billy..

Welcome to the forum..

Inquire is a addins.. and you need to enable to use it..

File > option > Add Ins..
In the Bottom part Manage Add-Ins drop Down.. select Com AddIns..
and Now check *Inquire* add ins.. to view it in Ribbon..

----------


## Billy Jones

I got back again.. thanks..

----------

